# Interesting News Post this morning.....



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Official story of bin Laden death 'lies,' award-winning journalist claims | Worl

Says the Bin Laden story was a lie and this is how he was really killed and what they did with his body. We all know that American propaganda is the worst of its kind in the present day. So who knows what to believe. I make no claims to be in the know. Just thought the article had more truth to it than the official story.

In other news, check out the 'sunshine' report. It is something to 'cheer' about.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

How he died, . . . when he died, . . . where he died, . . . all unimportant in the final analysis: he's dead.

Those last two words are the pivotal words for me, . . . the rest is like leaves on a long stem rose, . . . functional, . . . but not necessary.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> How he died, . . . when he died, . . . where he died, . . . all unimportant in the final analysis: he's dead.
> 
> Those last two words are the pivotal words for me, . . . the rest is like leaves on a long stem rose, . . . functional, . . . but not necessary.
> 
> ...


Without doubt, Dwight. The end result is the important matter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All muslims lie to advance their socio-political agenda of world domination. I believe it is called al-taqiyya or some such nonsense.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What really pisses me off is that 'we the people' are completely unable to trust our government. Anyone who trusts what our leadership tells us is rightly labeled a fool. It is what it is and will never change but it's still a damn shame.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Interesting timing. I just finished reading No Easy Day by Mark Owens. It's the story of how the raid went down told by one of the SEALs that was there. They were supposed to get him alive but it didn't work out. Was a good read.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Did Hillary stop by this post??


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I should re-read things before I post. I used the term "American propaganda". I should of really used "Government" propaganda. Real, true, red and while and blue Americans would never do such a thing. My apologies to the true Americans in this forum.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

There is only one thing we can be sure of...we will never know the truth.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. I would not put this past our President and his cronies but that would take a whole lot of good people keeping their mouths shut. Reads a whole lot like Pakistani sour grapes.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

And the SEAL who claims to be the one to have actually killed him is all over the news contradicting this report.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How many of the team that was credited for killing bin Laden is dead?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

There are two potential extremes here...

1. He was a raging psycopath hopped up on drugs, had been working out in his compound, abusing steroids and HGH. He was roided up and in full on beast mode with six-guns a blazing, afraid we would find his pile of porn and bacon. - *and we capped his monkey ass!*

2. He was a helpless invalid who was dying of kidney failure and pancreatic cancer, he had converted to Christianity and Bhuddisim and was a practicing monk of peace and non-violence, giving his wealth to help bring water to the needy people of the world - *and we capped his monkey ass!*

I'm perfectly happy with either outcome. Same with Saddam. Same with Hitler. Same with just about any tyrannical third world megalomaniac. Every day a lot of good people die for shitty reasons and I can't stop that. Why would I give two $#!+s in a bucket how this goat-F'er met his end?


----------

